# WATCH: 1,400 Employees React When They Learn Their Jobs Are Being Shipped To Mexico



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I think the comment at the 2:20 mark pretty much says it all.

WATCH The Reaction Of 1,400 Employees When They Learn Their Jobs Are Being Shipped To Mexico


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Won't be high quality anymore. I'd be so pissed. I wouldn't be surprised if most or all of those people get another job soon and give that company the finger.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if most or all of those people get another job soon and give that company the finger.


I would be very surprised if in 1 year 1/2 of them are working making 80% of what they made before


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess I was lucky, I started work for a utility company at age 24. The job shutting down, or relocating was never a worry for me. I can only imagine the sicking pit in my stomach had I been told my employment was soon to be no more.
My heart goes out to the people willing to work and having their jobs taken from them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well I won't be purchasing any of their products in the next ever. I'd reckon that most of the union guys will be offered jobs at other plants covered by the union. Inconvenience but still good wages. Real bad timing on this considering that folks that believe in the free market stand a good chance of being elected. Tells me all I need to know about Carrier.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Well I won't be purchasing any of their products in the next ever. I'd reckon that most of the union guys will be offered jobs at other plants covered by the union. Inconvenience but still good wages. Real bad timing on this considering that folks that believe in the free market stand a good chance of being elected. Tells me all I need to know about Carrier.


Doesn't work that way in manufacturing shops. They'll be cutting each others' throats for a position at Burger King.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Doesn't work that way in manufacturing shops. They'll be cutting each others' throats for a position at Burger King.


I've been through it with the USW. Granted they are one of, if not the biggest union in the US. We were going to strike and the USW had jobs lined out for all of the dues paying members to be hired on from the tire plant to Husqvarna, Weyerhaeuser, International Paper and some smaller shops. The company caved tho so we kept our jobs and the above mentioned companies hired other folks. When it was all said and done it was a really good thing for the Arklatex economy. Sadly the plant for the company I work for shut down its Albany, GA plant instead. USW moved all who wanted to relocate here to my company and the above mentioned mfgs. As much as I hate union politics, they did right by those folks. That said, a small union may not have been able to pull that off.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Does nobody see the cycle we are creating? Eventually Mexico and the Philippines are going to catch on... and raise prices!!!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder how many mexicans were employed there, ohh tough shit your union just put you outta business how do you like NAFTA now? brought to you by another worthless POS democrat Bill Clinton yeah thats right the husband of another worthless POS Hillary Clinton. You Union boys go ahead and keep votin those libatard Democrats in office how do like your hope and change. Hope you get another job while changing career fields, you reap what you sow, hey did you get any free shit, like mobile phones, or housing, or utilities no you probably didn't cause you were tax payin americans. Enjoy living a substandard life courtsey of Democrats.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I've been through it with the USW. Granted they are one of, if not the biggest union in the US. We were going to strike and the USW had jobs lined out for all of the dues paying members to be hired on from the tire plant to Husqvarna, Weyerhaeuser, International Paper and some smaller shops. The company caved tho so we kept our jobs and the above mentioned companies hired other folks. When it was all said and done it was a really good thing for the Arklatex economy. Sadly the plant for the company I work for shut down its Albany, GA plant instead. USW moved all who wanted to relocate here to my company and the above mentioned mfgs. As much as I hate union politics, they did right by those folks. That said, a small union may not have been able to pull that off.


Yeah, I was a proud card-carrying Steelworker for many years, until I kept getting their magazines with articles telling me how Obama was the working man's best friend, never mind his self declared war on coal or any other fossil fuels for that matter. Yeah I was told how I should be a good Union man and vote a straight democratic ticket. That was the day I decided they were no longer going to be using my dues to prop up the Democratics.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll say one thing; this gives the employees plenty of time to get another job. I hope they all do that long before the company is ready to move to Mexico.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stuff like this is what Trump makes political hay out of.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And every Carrier unit imported into the United States should have a $1000.00 import tariff attached and a $1500.00 punitive tax. See how profitable you are.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Did you hear the comments in the crowd of "...time to break stuff up.." and when the company rep said we must continue to make quality products, the "...f*** you..." and jeers. I wouldn't buy Carrier from here on; their product quality will immediately fall.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Robots 'to take 50% of our jobs by 2050 and outperform humans at almost anything' - Mirror Online

Welcome to Skynet.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Did you hear the comments in the crowd of "...time to break stuff up.." and when the company rep said we must continue to make quality products, the "...f*** you..." and jeers. I wouldn't buy Carrier from here on; their product quality will immediately fall.


That was the 2:20 mark I mentioned


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I try to buy US goods when possible. Carrier will not be first on my list. This stuff has to stop.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I can't blame any of these companies for leaving the US, no more than blaming a battered wife for leaving her husband. It gets more difficult to operate a business every day in the US...esp. with the new Obamacare rules. The compliance costs are overwhelming at a time when the economy is crashing.

Then you have the ones who stay and pay no or low taxes...like GE and Facebook.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> I can't blame any of these companies for leaving the US, no more than blaming a battered wife for leaving her husband. It gets more difficult to operate a business every day in the US...esp. with the new Obamacare rules. The compliance costs are overwhelming at a time when the economy is crashing.
> 
> Then you have the ones who stay and pay no or low taxes...like GE and Facebook.


I have a problem with them leaving, rather than staying a fighting the monster.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> I have a problem with them leaving, rather than staying a fighting the monster.


But is it better to continue to feed the monster, or starve it?


----------

